# Collings



## opentuner (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone playing a Collings? I just bought an OM and love it.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations on picking up nsuch a fine guitar.I have never owned a Collings, but have played a few that I really enjoyed. They are very well made.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

One of the best of the small production houses. Really outstanding guitars. 'Never met one I didn't like and I've met a few I really wanted, though I've only owned one in the past.

It's a good choice. I'm sure it'll give you great pleasure.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Concrats*

They are definetely very fine guitars, I have never played one that I wish I couldn't have added to my collection I am sure it will need some fret dressing sooner then later is my experiience from all the playing you are going to do ( nah just kidding ) enjoy her and play the bejeezes out of her.Ship


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new guitar - post some pics if you can.

I don't want to sound like a Negative Nelly here, or rain on your parade, but I tried one at Lauzon Music in Ottawa and I wasn't blown away by it. Certainly looked beautiful, and the finish and detail was immaculate, I just wasn't blown away by the tone. It did come with heavier strings than I use though, so maybe it was the feel which also put me off a little.


----------



## JT Foote (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a D3A that I bought around this time last year. It's a truly amazing instrument. It was a little tight when I first brought it home, and although it was made in 2004, I could tell that it had really never been played regularly ... there was almost no fret wear.

Things are different now. A year later, the guitar is wide open, with a huge sound. I either have to use a mic, or try to play very softly in order to sing with it. 

It took some experimentation to find the right combination of strings/picks to use with it, and after going through a dozen brands of strings, and even more types/materials/brands of picks, I finally settled on Newtone phosphor-bronze medium gauge round-core double-wounds for the strings, and a custom-made tortoise shell 1.0mm pick. The guitar has lots of clear bass, strong mids, and bright trebles, so these strings added considerable warmth and depth to the sound. The TS pick was the most organic, balanced, and woodiest out of all that I tested, including some of the more popular offerings, like Red Bear, Wegen, and Blue Chip.

Along with a careful set-up, to get the action "just-so" and the relief exactly right, the guitar is absolutely fabulous, both in tone and playability. And of course, it goes without saying that the fit and finish of the instrument is exemplary, and that the wood is cosmetically outstanding. That's a Collings trademark.

It is the most expensive guitar I've ever bought (and my wallet is still aching from the loss!), although I got a great deal. It was more than half off the retail price, and the condition was (and is) near-mint. But it is one of those guitars you come across very few times in a lifetime, and know that you must have it, even if the funds are limited. I have no regrets.

I think many people are turned-off by the sound of these guitars while still hanging in the store, especially the ones with a red spruce top, because it takes a while for the top to lose some of the initial stiffness, and for the whole instrument to begin to resonate fully. This definitely interferes with the power and width of the projection, although with some serious playing time, it is a temporary condition. But it can be off-putting, if you prefer a guitar to be rather bassy or very warm, right from the start.

And I also think that many people have a predetermined mental concept of what an acoustic should sound like, using a typical Martin or Gibson as the basis for comparison, and it can be difficult to break away from that mold when searching for a new guitar. Some cannot, or prefer not to, and that's why these builders remain so popular. There's nothing wrong with that, but it does sometimes restrict a few possibilities. There are more great luthiers and small shops building guitars out there than at any other point in time that I can recall, and fortunately, there are many more choices available. Otherwise, I'd probably have a Martin, and still be wishing for that little something more to satisfy what my ears prefer.

Congratulations on the new guitar! Ain't it great? 

... JT

P.S. This is my first post here, and I hope it won't be my last. This looks like a nice forum. And so, "Hello to all!"


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

JT Foote said:


> P.S. This is my first post here, and I hope it won't be my last. This looks like a nice forum. And so, "Hello to all!"


Good day J.T. and welcome to one of the more friendlier guitar forums. 
The wife and I try to make it down at least once a year to the ride the northern Georgia, southern Tennessee and North Carolina area. Some of the greatest fun, most scenic roads we've been on. Approximately where in North Carolina are you?
(Sorry, didn't mean to high jack this thread.)


----------

